# Van Exel: "We missed a great opportunity."



## junh (May 23, 2003)

This was the Mavericks' most successful seasons in history and I congratulate them for putting in a fight and giving everyone a great series! Despite missing Dirk, the Mavs were able to push theSpurs to 6 games but now the question must be asked: 'Can the Mavs make it back to the Western Conference Finals Next Year and advance to the NBA Finals?'

Nick Van Exel was interviewed earlier after the game and he said the Mavs probably blew their best chance at winning a championship.


> "We've got to be real with ourselves," Van Exel said. "We caught Portland injured and they took us to seven games. Sacramento lost it's all-star and probably future Hall of Famer in Chris Webber and they took us to seven games. And then this. Los Angeles is going to be great next year. San Antonio is going to be great next year, Sacramento, Portland, Minnesota, Phoenix.
> 
> "It's going to be tough to get back here next year, so we missed a great opportunity."


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

Sorry, no chnace for next year...


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers_32_4ever</b>!
> Sorry, no chnace for next year...


 Hmmmmm, not of Mark Cuban has anything whatsoever he can do to improve this club.

I think Cuban will do what has to be done to get to that next level.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers_32_4ever</b>!
> Sorry, no chnace for next year...


Sounds like a bias statement...
But all I ask is, are the Lakers up or about to start falling?


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Lakers are gonna be better than last year... no way can they be even worse than this year!!

But yeah, there's a chance for Dallas to win it... There's a chance for almost everyteam to win, 'coz every team's better than last year etc, 'cept da obvious crap teams...


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

If they get Brand or O'neal they shoudl be favorites, if they dont they have very little chance.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

I dont think they have enough money to get Brand or Oneal.


I seriously dont think so.

Nash is overrated. Van Exel tries too hard. Finley is going downhill.

Nowitzki looks good.

Frontcourt is only getting worse and worse. Defense will die, if Raja Bell slips away. 

Walt Williams is getting a little old.

Draft wont be too much help for this team, unless they grab a Perkins or Lang.

Free agency is no good. All they have is a MLE because they are over the cap, even more over the cap than the Lakers.

Sorry, no Brand or Oneal. No one is getting better except for Nowitzki.
And Nowitzki cant lead a team very well.

Forgve me, but i think the Dallas mavericks will struggle to win a thing next year, that is except for 60+ regular season games.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Battlestar</b>!
> Lakers are gonna be better than last year... no way can they be even worse than this year!!
> 
> But yeah, there's a chance for Dallas to win it... There's a chance for almost everyteam to win, 'coz every team's better than last year etc, 'cept da obvious crap teams...


Unless the Lakers do something this offseason to add another player to their 2 man triangle offense they will fall to the Spurs again next year. If not the Kings (pending offseason moves or just a healthy team) or the revamped Mavs.
People under estimate how much Cuban likes to spend on his team, I don't see the Mavs doing poorly as long as he is the owner.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

How does a team that won 60 games get so little respect from everyone?


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

People underestimate Mavs because of the style of play and their defense, esp da lack of defense..


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Battlestar</b>!
> People underestimate Mavs because of the style of play and their defense, esp da lack of defense..


Shawn B and Raef were going to be the tough interior D for the Mavs but it didn't work out that way... With Zo (if he's able to play like he used to) or J. O'Neal they could get that tough interior D along with some scoring in the paing which was missing this year.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Battlestar</b>!
> People underestimate Mavs because of the style of play and their defense, esp da lack of defense..


Lack of D in Dallas is a myth. During the regular season their D only faltered 22 times. Only one other team in the L. can say that and theyre in the Finals.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Why is it only laker fans posting negative in here? Cuban is not one to shy away from spending money. Secondly, Nash is not overrated, hes a top pg. Van Exel is probably one of the best 2nd string point guards in recent history and Finley is still a great sg. I dont think they'll make the Finals, but I do think they'll make the conference finals.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Why is it only laker fans posting negative in here? Cuban is not one to shy away from spending money. Secondly, Nash is not overrated, hes a top pg. Van Exel is probably one of the best 2nd string point guards in recent history and Finley is still a great sg. I dont think they'll make the Finals, but I do think they'll make the conference finals.


He's right, why do the Lakers come here to hate on the Mavs?
Must be a last resort of a falling team


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> He's right, why do the Lakers come here to hate on the Mavs?
> Must be a last resort of a falling team


Falling team? I don't see "The Truth" playing right now.


----------



## CrossinUOvr03 (May 23, 2003)

It will be more difficult to get back to that point again next season, but the Mavs will still have a chance next year. Portland I think will continue to decline, so don't worry about them.

The teams to look out for, in this order are:

San Antonio
L.A. Lakers
Sacramento Kings
Phoenix Suns
Houston Rockets
Minnesota T-Wolves


I think the Mavs can handle the Rockets and T-Wolves. But the other 4 teams will make for a tough series next year for the Mavs.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CrossinUOvr03</b>!
> It will be more difficult to get back to that point again next season, but the Mavs will still have a chance next year. Portland I think will continue to decline, so don't worry about them.
> 
> The teams to look out for, in this order are:
> ...


Like them having to play the Mavs is a cake walk.


----------



## CrossinUOvr03 (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Like them having to play the Mavs is a cake walk.


If you think that's what I'm saying, that's not what I meant. I'm saying for the Mavericks to advance to the NBA Finals next year and win it all, they will have to be more mentally tough than those 4 teams I thought would make for a tight series with the Mavs.

The Suns will still be a year away next year, but they're a scary team with their talent still improving.

The Kings are an enigma to me. I don't know what to think. If everyone on the floor can just have the heads focused, they are awesome. But that never happens.

The Lakers will be back with a vengeance and they still have a mental edge over the Mavs (Dallas can't win in Staples Center, etc.).

The Spurs are the best team in the League. Period. And they aren't getting any worse. This is the team to beat.

SO, I feel the Mavs can get past Phoenix, probably beat Sac-town, but will have some real problems with L.A. and S.A.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CrossinUOvr03</b>!
> 
> 
> If you think that's what I'm saying, that's not what I meant. I'm saying for the Mavericks to advance to the NBA Finals next year and win it all, they will have to be more mentally tough than those 4 teams I thought would make for a tight series with the Mavs.
> ...



My badd Im so used to having to defend them that it comes natural.

Suns are good and developing, but so are the Mavs. Dirk is 24.

The Kings are the only team when both are full powered that I beleive can beat the Mavs in 7.

I think winning two game 7's and almost forcing another one without thier best player is gonna shake any fear of any team (ie Lakers) they had. Like NVE said...F' em.

For the Best team in the League period they sure do lose double digit leads alot. I think youre overrating this squad a bit.


----------



## CrossinUOvr03 (May 23, 2003)

I think the Spurs will mature though and only improve after signing a high-profile free agent. The Kings can be favorites to win it all if they're healthy like you said, but the problem is that they NEVER are healthy.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

The Suns are going to be pretty damn good here in the next few years. But the Spurs will be better. 

Lakers don't need to tie up too much cap space this summer trying to get an older addition to their team. They need to worry about pleasing Kobe this year so he has no reason to bolt next summer. 

If LA can't pay him enough I'm sure Mark Cuban will open is wallet for him


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CrossinUOvr03</b>!
> I think the Spurs will mature though and only improve after signing a high-profile free agent. The Kings can be favorites to win it all if they're healthy like you said, but the problem is that they NEVER are healthy.



And we all know thats key to winning. Ask Portalnd Dallas and Sac. from this year alone. But I do honestly feel like the Spurs have been overrated though because this team FREEZES up. The right acquisitin this year could put them over the top, but you gotta admit this is the 1st time in a long time that the Chip was WIDE open for contenders.


----------

